# Free 55, 20, and 10



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I have those three sizes that I am about to put to the curb this week or next. Pm me if you want to pick them up in Stratford nj.

Just need cleaning and disinfecting. Not drilled and no background to have to deal with.


----------



## zaoxfriedy (Aug 6, 2013)

hey greg, 

i could use some extra tanks, so im interested. im not around this weekend, but i could come by next week and pick up. 

did you throw them out yet?

-Dan


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Nope still have them. I'll hold them if you want to check them out. Just send me a message with what days you are around. Next Thursday might be tough for me but I am flexible most of the week.


----------



## zaoxfriedy (Aug 6, 2013)

yea ill check them out. its prob just for plant grow out tanks for now...sending pm


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

Still have some 20s and a 10 left


----------



## Dart guy 16 (Jan 16, 2012)

Damn Greg if you weren't so far I'd green them from you


----------

